# Piano lessons for kids in South Dublin



## biggerry (12 Sep 2007)

I have 3 kids who want to do piano lessons in their school but the cost is prohibitive. I'd have to pay €1434 up front for for the first 2 terms (each term is 10 weeks and each lesson lasts for half an hour) as well a submitting a post dated cheque for €717 for the third term. 

Does anybody know of, or can anybody recommend any teacher or class for piano lessons for kids in South Dublin (Sandyford / Leopardstown / Dundrum areas preferable)?


----------



## RebeccaShan (12 Sep 2007)

This is expensive especially for a school. I offer piano lessons however i live in killiney. If you want to give me your email address i can give you more information.


----------



## biggerry (12 Sep 2007)

Thanks RebeccaShan.

I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## PGD1 (12 Sep 2007)

we are looking at same and are being quoted €12/half hour for private lessons at a persons house, which seems to be be about half of what you are looking at! I'd say anywhere from 12-15 is the norm.


----------



## biggerry (12 Sep 2007)

PGD1, are you based in Dublin??


----------



## miselemeas (12 Sep 2007)

Found the following on a search:

[broken link removed]

"This is a list of qualified teachers, teaching piano, music, and keyboard Lessons in South Dublin.
If you are a piano teacher and wish to be included in this list, please click on Add A Teacher above and fill in the forms provided, it's free.

  Piano Teachers  in    South Dublin

*Cian Furlong M.Mus. Bachelor of Arts 2006 (Music and French), M.Mus. 2007*


I can come and teach in your home, if you are local to South Dublin. I teach piano for Royal Irish Academy exams, as well as London College of Music and any others with a strong focus on both performance and theory. I teach all levels and all styles. 

click for more info and contact details for 
Cian Furlong M.Mus. 
	CRB checked
6w 

*Cooney School of Music B.A.Music (Hons) H.Dip.Ed.(Hons)*

Cooney School of Music is located at St. Marys Parish Centre in Lucan village. Tuition is given in piano and theory from beginners to diploma. All levels and ages are welcome. We also run Leaving Certificate and Junior Certificate music. Easter Revision course in Leaving Certificate music also available(limited numbers). Please contact us for an application form if you are interested in any of the above classes. 
Tel : 086 - 6384461
Email : ... 
click for more info and contact details for 
Cooney School of Music 
	CRB checked
Co. Dublin 

*Kay's Piano Studio, Dublin ARIAM D.Mus*
Kay's Piano Studio provides piano lessons for children and adults in Dublin, Ireland. Visit the website for detailed information about Kay, her teaching studio, upcoming recitals and events as well as the Piano Resources Page. Please contact me by email rather than phone. 
click for more info and contact details for "
Kay's Piano Studio, Dublin


----------



## sheenagh (16 Aug 2009)

hello rebecca,
i am looking for a piano teacher for 2 children. 
(cabinteely area).Please respond if you are still on this forum
thanks
sheenagh


----------



## ccraig (18 Aug 2009)

i would also be interested on behalf of a friend
Please pm me


----------



## OJK (10 Sep 2009)

Please call 087.28.20.308 for piano/flute/recorder/theory lessons in your home (South or North Dublin).  All ages, all abilities, all levels, for exams, for fun...


----------

